# aluminum project finished



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! What a difference!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great work [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks AMAZING! The only thing I am concerned about is the speed. With that light of a setup and that 25 Merc, you should be getting at least 29-30 mph with the OEM pitch prop.

Looks better than new, though. Great job!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweeeet  is that camo seadek?


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

excellent!


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks. I'm sure the mph is not that accurate as my friend was following at least 100 yards behind me plus I was getting some drag as the trim tab needs adjustment to get rid of some steering torque. At least, I hope that was what was causing it. I wouldn't be surprised if I added around 75-100 lbs of aluminum plate and tubing plus the two batteries so it isn't the lightest build.

The interior is lined with camo hydro turf.

Kurt


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great! Good work.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great.
I was wondering what gauge aluminum did you use for the floors.


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

> Looks great.
> I was wondering what gauge aluminum did you use for the floors.


Thanks. I used whatever is the equivalent to approximately 1/8".

Kurt


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Looks great.
> > I was wondering what gauge aluminum did you use for the floors.
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you spend on Hydroturf if you don't mind me asking.
We're getting ready to do a buddy of mines 16' jon boat.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

holy moly that's awesome!


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

> How much did you spend on Hydroturf if you don't mind me asking.
> We're getting ready to do a buddy of mines 16' jon boat.


I purchased it directly from hydro turf.  It is $50/sheet.  I purchased 4 sheets.  I have some left over in the event a section needs replacing.  http://hydroturf.com/products.php?cat=Closeouts%20and%20Specials&man=Sheets%20of%20Hydro-Turf  The camo pattern is on closeout at this time.  I used Weldwood contact cement to glue it down.  It isn't the cheapest product, but I think it added a lot to the looks of the boat and if you fish barefooted it isn't as hot in the sun as aluminum and it gives you some cushion.  

Kurt


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i kinda like the "natural gear"  thinking about getting a sheet for the sides of the f&f to protect the rods and reels, i drive a little crazy sometimes ;D


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

what is that color you painted the boat and where did you get it from?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Holy crap! That's very nice boat!

I'm digging the camo sheet!


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice !! looks great


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

> what is that color you painted the boat and where did you get it from?


The paint is Sherwin Williams enamel I had color matched to a paint sample I picked up at Home Depot. If you want I can look on the can for the numbers. 

Kurt


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh wow!! sorry for the newb questions but that is just house paint? was it just rolled on? I got an old alumacraft Jon Boat not to long ago and Ive been thinking of painting it a little darker and I really am digging the color you picked out. It looks great!!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That boat looks amazing!


----------

